# Natural Progesterone



## brimstone (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been reading a lot about natural progesterone in Dr Lee's amazing book, and I was just wondering if anyone could share their experiences with me...good or bad.
I would really appreciate reading about any real life experiences rather than just rely on the books say so.
Many thanks


----------

